# Pokemon and Overwatch are dominating Pornhub's list of most searched Gaming Characters in 2017



## WiiUBricker (Jan 11, 2018)

Video game characters have been sexualized seemingly ever since the first polygon was rendered onto your TV and continue to this day to prove the existence of the 34th rule of the internet. That being said, every year Pornhub compiles a list of most searched gaming characters and publishes it for the sake of science!



 

This year's list looks similar to last year's but the order of the characters is different. You can notice on first sight that the list is being dominated by Overwatch and Pokemon, with Mortal Kombat, Tomb Raider and Zelda thrown into the mix. Overwatch's most searched character is D. Va and sits at first place, followed by Mercy and Tracer. Misty, Ash's first female companion, is the most searched Pokemon character with a 120% increase compared to the previous year. Not too shabby is Zelda that saw an even larger increase of 129%, likely in light of Breath of the Wild's release. But it's not all female characters that were target of humanity's curiosity. Ash was searched roughly 900.000 times, not quite enough to be the very best, but still nothing to throw a regular Pokeball at. And he comes with his trusty partner Pikachu at his side, who happens to be the last one on the list, searched about 200.000 times with a 69% increase.

On to next year, then!

 Source


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 11, 2018)

wtf


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 11, 2018)

Pikachu is on the list


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 11, 2018)

Most of the characters in pokemon (and that list) are kids.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 11, 2018)

To be fair I haven't seen many pornos, if any where Pikachu is cosplayed as an actual yellow mouse, it's typically a woman wearing a hood or some kind of Pikachu merchandise. For Ash, obviously dressed in his classic gear, so kind of a genderbending role. I don't doubt the existence of some of the weirder ones, that are more scary and accurate to the characters. That must be the Pokemon Go stench still going around, because in mid 2016, Pokemon porn parodying was inescapable, even Brazzers did it, that's when you know it went mainstream.

I would also add, at least from my observations, there's been a massive rise in solo-made content, especially with people cosplaying as characters. D.Va is probably number one because so many women buy the damn costumes and she has an in-built audience. I'll tell you that my favorite R34 videos from last year involved Hinata, Tracer, Bulma, and Misty. Out of those characters, I know nothing about Tracer, I watched it because of the woman who cosplayed her, and after some Googling, picking up that she got the look down. 

That's Pornhub, free porn, I'm curious what the stats are for Manyvids, a veritable clip store with many fetishes covered but is less dark and seedy looking than Clips4Sale, and that's speaking literal as well, look at the difference in web design. I go on MV a lot, and most of the top girls do cosplaying porn videos, the number 1 girl pretty much only does that, so that shit is really lucrative.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 11, 2018)

Most of them are really fucking weird/shitty


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 11, 2018)

Any coincidence that I main D.Va?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm surprised Mei isn't on the list.
Considering how badly everybody sexualizes that character...


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 11, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I'm surprised Mei isn't on the list.
> Considering how badly everybody sexualizes that character...


Maybe because she is  T H I C C?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm surprised you didn't include Zelda in the title, considering it's much higher than Pokemon


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh hell no.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm surprised you didn't include Zelda in the title, considering it's much higher than Pokemon


Are you sure?

Combined Pokemon searches: 6.050.609
Single-highest Pokemon searches: 2.600.507
Zelda searches: 2.102.260


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 11, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Combined Pokemon searches: 6.050.609
> Single-highest Pokemon searches: 2.600.507
> Zelda searches: 2.102.260


Oh dang, I'm guessing the articles I was looking at (as well as the table in the OP) categorize them by change in rate of searches by year, then


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 11, 2018)

Mileena huh?
I wonder if they are looking specifically for porn related to blowjobs to this:


Spoiler


----------



## raystriker (Jan 11, 2018)

No Witcher characters? I'm disappointed in the millennials.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 12, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Maybe because she is  T H I C C?


Mei is T H I C C



Spoiler: T H I C C


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 14, 2018)

Still confused about the presence of Gardevoir and Pikachu in the list. Especially Gardevoir...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 14, 2018)

Ritsuki said:


> Still confused about the presence of Gardevoir and Pikachu in the list. Especially Gardevoir...


Gardevoir is one of THE most sexualized Pokemon, alongside Lopunny


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 14, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Gardevoir is one of THE most sexualized Pokemon, alongside Lopunny


Sexualized and Pokemon should never be in the same sentence. NEVER. *cries*

No but more seriously, am I just too innocent to not understand how you can see a *insert pokemon name* and find it attractive or this is genuinely some weird and very disturbing fetish?


----------



## Carnelian (Jan 14, 2018)

Ash is also in the list my childhood is ruined...


----------



## emigre (Jan 14, 2018)

Ritsuki said:


> Sexualized and Pokemon should never be in the same sentence. NEVER. *cries*
> 
> No but more seriously, am I just too innocent to not understand how you can see a *insert pokemon name* and find it attractive or this is genuinely some weird and very disturbing fetish?



Your post reminded me of this.


----------



## Daggot (Jan 14, 2018)

People will be forever thirsty for Misty.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 14, 2018)

D.va, mercy and tracer or all together have always been horny people's wet dream 

SO KEEP PLAYING AND FAP ON!!!! This topic made my day XD!

p.s. Did anyone also look for BASTION? HAHAHAHAAA


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 14, 2018)

Erm...do I dare to ask how these numbers add up compared to actual humans? 


But what's with all the pokemon characters? Not to bash anyone, but is this really what millenials do to explore their sexuality? 





ShadowOne333 said:


> Mileena huh?
> I wonder if they are looking specifically for porn related to blowjobs to this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I wonder...

<*pornhub's Mileena searches go up by 1*>



Noooooo!! Waaaaaiiitttt!!!!!


...



Spoiler



<*downloads results anyway*>


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2018)

lol who leaked my browser history?! XD


----------



## Justinde75 (Jan 14, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Most of the characters in pokemon (and that list) are kids.


They are often shown as much older in hentai. Im speaking from experience


----------



## SG854 (Jan 15, 2018)

Why Pikachu tho?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 15, 2018)

Wow what kind of neckbeards search those kind of things...?

Then again I can't talk. I was watching specifically "brown nipple porn" so...


----------



## BetterDuck (Jan 19, 2018)

Aren't all the Pokemon characters like 10?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2018)

It's threads like these that make me want to sit down and rethink my life.


----------

